# Polish



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone used this before........

if so how good or bad is it

comments all welcome........


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bin it.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Never heard of it so I'd not use it personally.

What are you aiming to achieve?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Never heard of it so I'd not use it personally.
> 
> What are you aiming to achieve?


Just looking to get a good high gloss finish...........

but at this rate i think it will be sometime in February with this weather.........


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd say try it on an inconspicuous area first. If no-one tried a new product we'd all still be using deer dung and bus tickets, or whatever they used to use in 1903.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

jim said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of it so I'd not use it personally.
> ...


Will you be polishing by hand or machine?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


By hand as i dont have a machine..........


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would get some AG Super Resin Polish then. If your car has lots of swirls etc then it may be worth getting a Sonus SFX or similar applicator. Use the 'rough' side first then flip it over and repeat the process with the smooth side before finishing off with a couple of layers of a decent wax or sealant.

To get the most out of the Super Resin Polish I would work in an area of 12" and work the polish fully which could be up to 2 mins, then buff the residue with a plush microfibre.

Prep will also be key so if wash with the 2 bucket method, and clay the car as well.

HTHs.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

jim said:


> Has anyone used this before........
> 
> if so how good or bad is it
> 
> comments all welcome........


Tried this polish on Sunday some pics to see what some people on here think.........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looking good jim did you clay bar it first ?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> looking good jim did you clay bar it first ?


Thanks Trev,

no I did not trev was at it for hours doing it the way which i thought was the right way,it makes a big diff tho........

Jim...........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > looking good jim did you clay bar it first ?
> ...


 i bet it does if you have a go at clay barring it next time you'll see even better results and will take you even longer :lol: 
looking good, are you going to the bowling on sunday if so will see you there


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Trev, i think i will have a go at the clay bar in the summer,its hard enough at the moment just to keep clean.

See you in Sunday........Jim........


----------

